# Coat Handler conditioner sample?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey-
I really want to try the coat handler, now that Harry's getting Hairyer (?) he gets matted more, although not a TON. Anyway, I hate to buy a bottle plus shell out the online shipping cost......
Do any physical retailers sell it?
Do you know if online or in a store if there are samples which can be purchased?
I live in PA.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I buy mine from vendors set up at dog shows.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought mine at King Wholesale:

http://www.kingwholesale.com/Shopping/ProductInfo.cfm?Item=7414

I also really like EQyss Conditioner as well, but also have to order that on-line as it is not in any of my pet stores.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I usually buy mine from Petedge.com. However, if I'm running low I'll pick some up from a vendor at a show. I've never seen sample sizes of it anywhere, the smallest bottle I've seen is 16 oz. (I think that's what it is) I used to buy it in that size but decided to buy the gallon size last time.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My local feed store carries Equiss.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I have half a bottle I'm not going to use. I don't like it at all for Dusty. PM me your address and I'll mail some to you if you don't mind the wait.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sam, I think you'll really like it. It's the best thing I've tried on Marble so far.
Gina


----------

